# ICB Orte zum Probesitzen



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

Da es schon einige Anfragen gab mach ich mal eine Liste auf...

Hier gibt es Besitzer eines ICB die auch mal jemand testen anschauen lassen...

PLZ User Modell Größe
01307 icemlmo rnc L
22041 LordOfTheLost Custom  M
38173 Lt.AnimalMother   RnC  XL
48155 turbox77  2 M
53757 Carver Bikes (Hans)  Custom  XXL
55232 Lindwurm  custom   M
64291  aurelio  1 XL
71336	 Sun Dancer   RnC   L
72336 nino85 2 custom XL
81541	 Merlin7			   2 custom XL
88605 janifabi			 Custom M
96047 icemlmo rnc L
96215 osarias   Custom  L
A-6020  Eisbein  custom XL

wer auf die liste will -> PN an mich dann trage ich das ein. dann bleibt das übersichtlicher


----------

